

Pencil on Firefox - donaq
http://pencil.evolus.vn/en-US/Home.aspx

======
barnaby
Interesting, we were just discussing this at work, which app to use. One of
the requirements is 'must work on Linux (Ubuntu) because that's what pretty
much all the developers use. Maybe we'll give this a try.

~~~
Hesse
You can always try <http://www.lucidchart.com/>

~~~
civilian
I found Lucidchart to be pretty clunky.

------
hammock
Does anyone have any examples they could share? (not just screenshots) The
tool looks really cool, and I love how it runs out of Firefox, but I'm having
trouble seeing what/how it could be used.

------
nubela
so why this over photoshop? ps aint that hard.

~~~
techiferous
#1: This is free, whereas Photoshop is one of the most expensive web programs
in existence.

#2: I can imagine people other than designers finding this tool useful.

#3: They are different types of software. Photoshop is for manipulating raster
images. This is diagramming software. As such, they have different sets of
features.

